# What Age is Elderly?



## Lon (Nov 14, 2014)

OK I am 80 years old, but don't really feel that the term applies to me. Elderly some how just does not describe me. When I think of elderly I really think of some one older than myself and considerably less mobile and active. I don't think of elderly folks walking 18 holes of golf, playing water volleyball etc.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

If I had to pick an age out of thin air I'd probably say 80.  But then I've known people in their 90's that I wouldn't even call elderly.  And I've known people in their 50's that I would call elderly.  It all depends.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

The older we get, the farther away old age gets!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> The older we get, the farther away old age gets!



Very true!  I used to think 70 was old, now I think 70 is young (because it's just over 7 years away).  I really do physically feel about 45.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 14, 2014)

We never want to think we are part of that group.  I still don't think I've reached middle age, yet, I will happily take those senior discounts when offered.  Term senior when applied to discount  wned:.   Yet, what's the official age for that, sometimes I can't get those discounts as I'm not official.  Sigh.  LOL

But my body is elderly in some ways in some ways, very youthful and ready to party hardy mostly from the seated position though.

But for an official definition it starts somewhere at 69-71 from one source  But then the World Health Organization says 65 is the defining term, doesn't mean one is necessarily old it's just a term to describe a chronological stage in life.

http://www.who.int/healthinfo/survey/ageingdefnolder/en/

Interesting reading

http://www.npr.org/2013/03/12/174124992/an-age-old-problem-who-is-elderly

Basically, it just seems to be more of a vanity thing as to how we view the title.  Some view being referred to as an elder as a respectful thing others find it offensive, the fact is, we are older, we aren't younger than we were 50 years ago no matter how we label it.  Sometimes I cringe at certain titles sometimes it makes me smile, but, like I said, call me what you will if a discount or freebie follows the term, call me the b word and I will be the biggest baddest proudest B you like.  :bigwink:


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

AprilT said:


> We never want to think we are part of that group.  I still don't think I've reached middle age, yet, I will happily take those senior discounts when offered.  Term senior when applied to discount  wned:.   Yet, what's the official age for that, sometimes I can't get those discounts as I'm not official.  Sigh.  LOL
> 
> But my body is elderly in some ways in some ways, very youthful and ready to party hardy mostly from the seated position though.
> 
> ...



In the UK we are called OAP's (old age pensioners).  I don't mind.  Got my OAP bus pass, my OAP gym discount, my OAP ferry pass and train discount.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 14, 2014)

10 years older than me!


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 14, 2014)

Elderly is when you say you are "elderly".


----------



## oakapple (Nov 14, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Elderly is when you say you are "elderly".


Sorry Davey, but that's just wishful thinking on your part.
from most peoples bodies point of view [mental age  probably too] we start the long slide into old age from about 65-70. I'm hoping it's a long slide anyway, and not a short one!


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 14, 2014)

It will always be several years down the road for me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2014)

Exactly, Bullie! Me, too


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2014)

That is a question that has no answer.


----------



## Oceana (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr Seuss said that "Age is mind over matter. If you don't mind, it doesn't matter" Some people are old at 50, some live to be 100 and are never "old" - it's an attitude.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2014)

When I was young, I probably thought elderly was 60.  Now that I'm in my sixties, and in fairly good health, I've had a change of heart.  I usually use the term elderly, when an older person is also sickly, frail, walker, oxygen mask, etc.  I remember holding the door for an elderly woman, and she might have not been past her seventies.

I agree with the others, the older we get, the further away old age gets.  Isn't 70, the new 50?  ld:


----------



## 2245cookie (Nov 14, 2014)

60, 70, 80...they are all just numbers....your are as old or young as you feel or want to be...baring any health issues...I am 69 and I have more energy than most 40 year old's...I go to places that they say I am suppose to enjoy myself and I look around and I know I don't belong there, these people are too old for me to hang around with...I hang with younger people and my grand kids and great grand kids...they all keep me young...


----------



## jujube (Nov 14, 2014)

I always thought it was when total strangers started calling you "Ma'am" but that's come and gone, so now I'm pretty sure it's when Boy Scouts start offering to help you cross the street.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2014)

Elderly is 20 years older than I am!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2014)

2245cookie said:


> 60, 70, 80...they are all just numbers....your are as old or young as you feel or want to be...baring any health issues...I am 69 and I have more energy than most 40 year old's...I go to places that they say I am suppose to enjoy myself and I look around and I know I don't belong there, these people are too old for me to hang around with...I hang with younger people and my grand kids and great grand kids...they all keep me young...



Cool!  I feel the same! I'm 62 and fit and healthy and definitely not ready for a rocking chair!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2014)

Well I have a few health issues with my back, but I'm still very young in body and mind...well perhaps not body so much lol...I'm 60 next year and even my much young staff at work can't keep up with my energy ...this is me... taken in the summer


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Well I have a few health issues with my back, but I'm still very young in body and mind...well perhaps not body so much lol...I'm 60 next year and even my much young staff at work can't keep up with my energy ...this is me... taken in the summer
> 
> 
> View attachment 11083



Looking good, Holly!


----------



## Justme (Nov 15, 2014)

I remember when my father was 40 and I was 12, I thought he was so ancient he couldn't possibly survive much longer, he managed another 43 years!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2014)

Gracias Ameriscot..


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Gracias Ameriscot..



De nada!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2014)

Will I have the nerve to post a pic of me in my bikini in a couple of weeks?!  Hmmm.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2014)

My wife and I are 70 and we have her 94 year young mother living with us..Not sure which of us is "elderly" !!


----------



## Twixie (Nov 15, 2014)

Do you remember when you were a kid?..

People who were 40..seemed _ancient_!!...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2014)

Bear with me girls. I'm trying to find my speedos. Will post picture soon.      NOT


----------



## Twixie (Nov 15, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Bear with me girls. I'm trying to find my speedos. Will post picture soon.      NOT View attachment 11087



Speedos look awful even on young men..In Australia I believe they call them ''Budgie smugglers!''...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2014)

Twixie...I could never get them on over my belly. 
By the way. Which is correct...bear or bare. I think bare should have been used.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 15, 2014)

It don't matter Pappy..I go to the med quite often and a lot of guys..usually with hairy chests and a medallion..wear speedos..

You can see everything through them..I feel like saying..'Hey..I don't want to see your junk..thank you very much!''

''And I'm sure my 6 year old grand daughter doesn't want to see it either!!''


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 15, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Well I have a few health issues with my back, but I'm still very young in body and mind...well perhaps not body so much lol...I'm 60 next year and even my much young staff at work can't keep up with my energy ...this is me... taken in the summer
> 
> 
> View attachment 11083


Can I buy you a drink? .


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2014)

Blimey Bullie , that gave me a turn, up until now I thought you were female.. :getit: yeah shooooor you can buy me a drink , but only if we can have it in my local pub this afternoon, or it's a  no go...:cheers1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Blimey Bullie , that gave me a turn, up until now I thought you were female.. :getit: yeah shooooor you can buy me a drink , but only if we can have it in my local pub this afternoon, or it's a  no go...:cheers1:



Could be female!


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 15, 2014)

oakapple said:


> Sorry Davey, but that's just wishful thinking on your part.
> from most peoples bodies point of view [mental age probably too] *we start the long slide into old age from about 65-70*. I'm hoping it's a long slide anyway, and not a short one!



I dont know where you got that statement from but I don't believe anybody knows when this "slide" starts,Im 77 and the guardian for a 16 year old female since she was 12 and the only slides I've use is the ones at Wet N Wild in Orlando.


----------



## jujube (Nov 15, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Speedos look awful even on young men..In Australia I believe they call them ''Budgie smugglers!''...



Here they're called "banana hammocks".....lol.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 15, 2014)

jujube said:


> Here they're called "banana hammocks".....lol.


Haven't seen many bananas..seen a few acorns...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Haven't seen many bananas..seen a few acorns...



Snicker!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh so many come backs on this but I don't want to be expelled from the forum.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2014)

View attachment 11106


----------



## AprilT (Nov 15, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 11106



:thumbsup1:  And a lot of live ones still do as well until they see me try to get up from a chair after I've sat too long.  ld:  I'm young compared to some old compared to others, but, doesn't matter, the cocoroner'seport will have the final word.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 15, 2014)

Wife and I *KNOW* we are no longer *physically* in our 40's or 50's! Just can't do some things we use to. Part of this is due to past surgeries. We just don't want to wind up in the ER from doing something we really know we shouldn't. 

We are 65 and 66 and sure don't "feel" elderly and darn sure don't "look" it, but sometimes our body aches/pains can definitely remind us that we aren't young either. Most people don't even think of us as in our mid 60's and that's b/c we both use hair coloring. She does all of her hair and I do my temples and mustache w/Just For Men. We've seen people that look older than us because of their gray hair. Some folks like gray hair, but we sure don't. I've got a full head of hair! 

I wouldn't even think of either words, "Senior" or "Elderly" when seeing two people dressed up as Darth Vader and a Stormtrooper.........*US*!!


----------



## rickary (Nov 15, 2014)

You people are frigging crazy.  LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 16, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Bear with me girls. I'm trying to find my speedos. Will post picture soon.      NOT View attachment 11087



.............


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh good grief no....no...no.:stop1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh, my eyes, my eyes!!!!!!  :eeew:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

That's Mr Earl!


----------



## Amethyst1 (Nov 16, 2014)

You are elderly if or when other people refer to you as elderly.
Elderly is an adjective for elder. Or you are elderly according to social definitions
or in books on gerentology.* Age is not just* a number as people like to say.
It is an objective fact of life. Saying that age is how you feel or think is too subjective.
The body (including brain) ages whether we know it or not, but of course it is
different for different folks and in different cultures/


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

Amethyst1 said:


> You are elderly if or when other people refer to you as elderly.
> Elderly is an adjective for elder. Or you are elderly according to social definitions
> or in books on gerentology.* Age is not just* a number as people like to say.
> It is an objective fact of life. Saying that age is how you feel or think is too subjective.
> ...


I agree that we are all different, and react to aging in different ways.  The number is our age.  Our body tells us how we feel about that number.  They both work together.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 16, 2014)

Amethyst1 said:


> You are elderly if or when other people refer to you as elderly.
> Elderly is an adjective for elder. Or you are elderly according to social definitions
> or in books on gerentology.* Age is not just* a number as people like to say.
> It is an objective fact of life. Saying that age is how you feel or think is too subjective.
> ...


 Exactly right!It IS an objective fact of life, even if we don't feel elderly, I'm afraid that we simply are then 'elderly, but fit'. We have to age, why kick against it?I like some of the things about being older anyway, but don't strive to be seen as young[or even young-ish.]


----------



## Sid (Nov 16, 2014)

Elderly just happens to be two years older than I. Has been for sometime now.


----------



## jujube (Nov 16, 2014)

Sid said:


> Elderly just happens to be two years older than I. Has been for sometime now.



"Elderly" comes in handy sometimes.  When my homeowners insurance tried to cancel my insurance because a branch from a tree sitting on city property just barely hung over my roof, I called the "Urban Forester" (I am NOT making this up....he's called the Urban Forester).  He said there was a six month wait list just to have the tree looked at.  I went into the elderly (well, technically, I WAS over 60...) widow (true) living on a fixed income (true) schtick and threw myself on their mercy.  He was out the next day to trim the branch.   I didn't come out.....couldn't find a grey wig or a cane.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Elderly is when you start getting hearing aid ads in the mail...


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 18, 2014)

Nooooooo!!!  I get those all the time.  What I HATE is getting those plan your funeral now ads in the mail!  I thought about mailing them back a box of dog poop, but thought better of it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 6, 2014)

I read a newspaper account of a man having been mugged and they said "a elderly man....etc".  He was 61.  I am 78 and I do concede I am elderly.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 7, 2014)

When I was sixteen, I thought 40 was elderly.


----------

